# Something cool to add to my game room



## Lordhooha (Oct 15, 2018)

Got this for my game room. These are pretty bad ass and I thought I would share. Street fighter and stoners just mix.


----------



## jaggwaa (Oct 16, 2018)

Wao man that street fighter tag took me back 20 years........ What a time that was. Beautiful addition


----------



## Lordhooha (Oct 16, 2018)

jaggwaa said:


> Wao man that street fighter tag took me back 20 years........ What a time that was. Beautiful addition


It’s pretty sweet they have Pac-Man and space invaders soon. Looking into another pinball machine just not sure which one.


----------



## Lordhooha (Oct 16, 2018)

By the way anyone that wants one they’re 299 after this month they’re supposed to go to 399 plus there’s a riser so you can make it taller. For now it’s mainly for my kids.......at least that’s what me and the wife said


----------



## jaggwaa (Oct 16, 2018)

Lordhooha said:


> .......at least that’s what me and the wife said


Player A player B


----------



## PostIvory (Oct 31, 2018)

Wow, dude, that's a dream of all 80's-90's generations. Amazing


----------



## srh88 (Nov 3, 2018)

PostIvory said:


> Wow, dude, that's a dream of all 80's-90's generations. Amazing


Theres an arcade cabinet thats just packed with emulators.. I want one but the price is steep
https://www.etsy.com/listing/598644613/slim-arcade-machine-cabinet-with?gpla=1&gao=1&&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=shopping_us_a-toys_and_games-games_and_puzzles-game_room-other&utm_custom1=d9d8c7f8-b5ca-49cc-8692-4c674986d621&utm_content=go_304504235_48377095865_233324495009_pla-314643540946_m__598644613&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI9--U9dC43gIVEdvACh3ccguhEAQYASABEgJX2fD_BwE


----------



## Fixed up (Nov 3, 2018)

Very cool. Just finished my basement and am in the process of finding some games. Dang pinball machines have gotten crazy expensive.


----------



## Lordhooha (Nov 3, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Theres an arcade cabinet thats just packed with emulators.. I want one but the price is steep
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/598644613/slim-arcade-machine-cabinet-with?gpla=1&gao=1&&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=shopping_us_a-toys_and_games-games_and_puzzles-game_room-other&utm_custom1=d9d8c7f8-b5ca-49cc-8692-4c674986d621&utm_content=go_304504235_48377095865_233324495009_pla-314643540946_m__598644613&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI9--U9dC43gIVEdvACh3ccguhEAQYASABEgJX2fD_BwE


Those are nice. These little guys are all of 300 bucks plus I like how the cabinets look as in just like the original. You can use raspberry pi an another console and simply build up and emulator and drop in.


----------



## Lordhooha (Nov 3, 2018)

Fixed up said:


> Very cool. Just finished my basement and am in the process of finding some games. Dang pinball machines have gotten crazy expensive.


The last one I bought was 1800 refurbished an all.


----------



## CanadianDank (Feb 24, 2019)

Lordhooha said:


> Got this for my game room. These are pretty bad ass and I thought I would share. Street fighter and stoners just mix.
> View attachment 4216065


thats fkin sweet my man!


----------



## Lordhooha (Feb 24, 2019)

CanadianDank said:


> thats fkin sweet my man!


Picked up the Pac-Man one a few weeks back.


----------



## CanadianDank (Feb 24, 2019)

Pac man is mint too.
When I'm in a position to do so, I wanna grab a pinball machine.


----------



## Lethidox (Mar 14, 2019)

nice. is that an original machine or one of the newer ones? i went to walmart few days ago and was surprised to see them selling these for about $150 i think. idk what games were inside or how big the machine was. i don't collect those but im sure the classic ones can fetch a high price if you fix um up like new.


----------

